

Two studies show 'weird life' microbe can't live on arsenic - suprgeek
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/07/08/12628012-two-studies-show-weird-life-microbe-cant-live-on-arsenic

======
jostmey
The original study showing life could survive in Arsenic really did not
demonstrate anything impressive. It did not show that a "second tree of life"
evolved parallel to our own, which would have shown that life is likely to
emerge on any planet. No, instead, they only showed that they discovered some
kind of extremophile in our own "tree of life" that could tolerate Arsenic.
And even that claim was not rigorously proven.

